# 7 Weeks to my first show of this year!



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thought id gave an update on my progress. Everything is going very well and im weighing around 83kg.

Here is a shot of me from yesterday.










ps i just want to thank PScarb for the advice he has been giving me a carbing up, thanks Paul.

Fivos


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

wow looking fantastic mate !!!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice picture matey.

You looked even better in the flesh yesterday and thanks for the tips. Great condition seven weeks out.

See you soon.

Ralphy


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Locust thanks pal.

Ralphy..., its was great to train with someone really helped pal. Look forward to hooking up again.

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looking good there mate....for those on the forum that do not know Fivos he is a natural competitor but still achieves the size and condition to do well at the UKBFF finals against non-natural guys....

keep it going mate always on hand to answer any of your questions mate...


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Great picture! May I put it in the %bodyfat thread?

What %bodyfat are you in that picture??

Wishing you all the best in your comp!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can tell he can get very lean.

Love those vains by the way, those look really cool.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Fivos,

OMG you are 6 weeks out! You look GREAT!

Nice to see you posting here!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice to have more natties on board!

SCOTT did you hear that. Fivos is a NATURAL CHAMPION! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Nice to have more natties on board!
> 
> SCOTT did you hear that. Fivos is a NATURAL CHAMPION!
> 
> ...


Yes, I did notice that.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Ive been dieting since March so the SE show above was after about 10 weeks of dieting. That pic makes me cringe! But it served its purpose. Paul i will be in touch with more questions and really appreciate your help.

As for my BF% im not sure to be honest... ive never had it tested but normally just go by how lean my glutes are and how lean the muscle in the top of my quads are.

Fivos


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. Ive been dieting since March so the SE show above was after about 10 weeks of dieting. That pic makes me cringe! But it served its purpose. Paul i will be in touch with more questions and really appreciate your help.
> 
> As for my BF% im not sure to be honest... ive never had it tested but normally just go by how lean my glutes are and how lean the muscle in the top of my quads are.
> 
> Fivos


I think you look quite hansome in that pic Fiv, however I will delete it!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice work bro! You gonna be posting up your results once youve competed?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Cap yea ill post up and hopefully get some decent photos posted up as well.

Tat you are to kind!

Fivos


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Cap yea ill post up and hopefully get some decent photos posted up as well.
> 
> Tat you are to kind!
> 
> Fivos


No problem hun,

You keep saying nice things to me too when I run into you!

Thanks right back at yah!

x

x

x

T


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

awsome condition m8 what show r u going 4 thought i reconised u at the colchester show the other week


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

pob80 said:


> awsome condition m8 what show r u going 4 thought i reconised u at the colchester show the other week


Yes he showed me his striated triceps.

Where is Lisa? I got to TOUCH them girl!

LOL

x

x

x

T


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

*pob80 Im doing the NPA Pro-Am, WABBA Colchester and the NPA Finals.*

*Fivos*


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

awsome m8 prbly c u at the wabba colchester all the best on your diet and prep


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Cool... ill try and post some update pics as the show gets nearer.

Fivos


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Fivos i think you local to me, where do you train if you dont mind me asking ?

didnt think there was many hardcore places round here ?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Locust, im from Loughton... i generally trian at Muscle Limits in brimsdown or Muscle Works in Bethenel Green.

Fivos


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Locust, im from Loughton... i generally trian at Muscle Limits in brimsdown or Muscle Works in Bethenel Green.
> 
> Fivos


Ah thought so, i went to school in Loughton, used to live in Theydon.

Im now in harlow and use the town gym, its really good, pretty hardcore and always someone about to spot if needed.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos

Always impressed with your condition mate.

Awesome.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Tom... im trying to make the MW division and with Pauls help im going to depelete alll the way into the weigh in then carb up after.... had some great results with Vitargo (as recommend by Paul).

Fivos


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

one word -RIPPED!!!!!!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Fiv,

Good to see a natuaral athlete of such a high caliber over here giving us an insight.

Looking dry and hard in that photo mate, very impressive. It was really nice seeing you back stage at the Colchester show, you brought a bit of sanity to proceedings.

Looks like we'll be onstage together at Colchester as doing the guest spot so if you need a hand with your tan etc let me know fella. Love to hook up and train again. I know that session with you and Pete was a while ago but hell you guys are strong, I dont know what Jason puts in those supplements but what ever it is its working.

Keep up the good work mate. There aren't many out there as disciplined and determined as you. You deserve all the success this year and that British title will be yours for sure, I'll be behind you all the way.

stay strong my friend

james


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

whats your current weight and height? muscle limits in enfield brimsdown?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey James good to see you are back posting again and heading for your world champs.. your journal is a real inspiration to me and i guess everyone on this board.

As for me i am well on track to present the best package i have yet so far. As you know ive been dieting since the beginning of March. Whilst most people would say this is far to long for anyone to diet what its allowed me do is experiment with different types of carbs. It has also allowed my to experiement with different carb up techniques (with the help of PScarb). This morning was probably the best i have ever looked and my glutes have never been this lean.

Colchester should be a real fun day. Ive choosen to do this show for one reason really... to allow all my family and friends to be a part of this years competing espicially my mum, dad and brother who have supported me tremendously from the age of 19! Im also looking forward to being back stage with you again James and hope to keep some great shots together.

Cats Milk. im 5ft9in and and at the momement im about 82kg... im going to try and get to 80kg. And yes Muscle Lilimts in brimsdown.

5 weeks to go.......

Fivos


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Colchester should be a real fun day. Ive choosen to do this show for one reason really... to allow all my family and friends to be a part of this years competing espicially my mum, dad and brother who have supported me tremendously from the age of 19! Im also looking forward to being back stage with you again James and hope to keep some great shots together.
> 
> 5 weeks to go.......
> 
> Fivos


Hey fiv,

I'm glad things are going well for you pal. I'll be in the crowd at Colchester cheering you on buddy. May even make a trip up the M1 for your other shows. Keep it up, nearly there. 

Ralphy


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

wicked condition mate wicked!!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Cool this has been made a sticky.... so i best start posting more...

Anyway its 5am and ive just got back from my first session of cardio (yes you seeing right 5am!). I normally get up around 3-315am drive to muscle limits gym (as it 24 hours) and do 1hr on the cross trainer. I then do some hypers, twists and abs. Once home ill have my oats and whey (oats soaked over night). As its Tuesday its quads and calves and ill be leaving home at around 615am to train quads at Muscle Works in Bethenel Green. Once finished its a 30 min walk to work.

Ill post my workout up when i get to work.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

What a great workout. Hooked up with my quad training partner John at muscle works this morning and this is what we did....

4 sets of hack squats 8-12 reps per set: Max set 5 plates a side

4 sets of squats 8-12 reps per set: Max set 3 plates a side (form has to be text book)

4 sets of leg press 12-20 reps.

4 sets seated calves.

Wicked workout and John really pushes me... to be honest i need to train with John to make sure my quad workouts are 100% all out.

I then had a 30min walk into work which helps loosen up.

Im off to the gym at aroun 1300 to do my second hour of cardio.

Fivos


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Fivos,

Congrats on the Night of Champions!

First male athlete to qualify for it!

You go you Greek God!



x

x

x

T


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just an update.. this week has been really good and my glutes are getting grainer and grainer!

The morning started at:

315am.. strong black coffee, synephrine and yohibine..

345am 1hr cross trainer

5am 80g porridge and 40g whey

715am Hamstrings: 4 sets seated leg curls (10-15 reps)

3 sets abductor (10-15 reps)

3 sets adductor (10-15 reps)

3 sets smith machine lunges (15 reps each leg)

2 sets smigh mahcine squats very light 30 reps all the

way to the floor.

Calves: 4 Sets seated calve raises. 15+ reps.

Fivos


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

3:15am!!

why so early mate?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well i like to do 2 sessions of cardio a day and i also like to train before i get into work. So the only way i can do this is by doing my first session at 315-330am, then eating.. and 2hrs later train i.e 7-730am.

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Proper hardcore. Jay Cutler stylin' RESPECT!!!!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ha Ha nice one James... the thing is guys I do live on my own so i not ****ing anyone off! :lift: 

Fivos


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

even more respect to you mate having to prepare all your meals too!

dedication cant beat it!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thats alot of cardio.

Man, that is some dedication there.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Fiv,

You are going to be fiercely shredded!

WOW, I am really inspired.

You are really unstoppable.

x

x

x

T


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

fiv, ive seen you compete at u90kg and you were sliced..

so god knows how crazy you will look u80kg mate...

cant wait to see it ... keep going bud

steve


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Steve, good to see you posting here. If i can get in your condition i will be well happy! What are your plans this year Steve?

Fivos


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi fiv.. thanks for that big compliment mate,...

as for this year, i was halfway thru my prep for the NABBA uni in oct, but ive had to be honest with myself and ive stopped dieting mate...i havnt been giving this prep 100%, and i think i was dieting for others and not for myself.. the fire in my belly wasnt there on this prep at all, and i cant expect to walk onto the universe stage anything less than my very best mate..

NABBA mr britain class4 title next year is my focus mate..gona start my preparations from early jan..and try to grow into the show as the months pass..i believe i can do this whilst getting harder and harder..thats the plan matey..(fingers crossed!!LOL)

i like the fact that you awake early for cardio.. ive done this many times in the past and i find it invigorates (sp) me for the rest of the day..

steve


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Steve... mate you know you have to prep for yourself.. its the only way... As for the morning cardio well i like to take things to the extreme and getting up at 3am and driving to the gym when everyone is asleep makes me feel im going one step further than my competitors.

Hope to see you at one of my shows.

Fivos


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i like your way of thinking mate!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Is andrew merrifield and yourself doing the pro - am ps I get up early go for a run at 4am BUT dont train till 9am.An Essex boy in north london must be odd for you:tongue10:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

So with 4 weeks to go all is well... MY glutes are really coming in and the lines rap all the way round... Hits some shots for Ralphy at the gym and he agrees ive tighten up espcially in the back area.

Not sure if Andy Merryfield is doing the Pro-Am... I am and i dont really care who else is doing it as they better be on the money because i am!

Fivos


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

As Fivos said, I saw him a couple hours ago at the gym and I was speechless when he stripped and striked a few poses!  . You looked incredible all over pal, but that back is something else and you'll look bang on the money in 4 weeks time with that tan on you.  .

This is your year brother, you're going to be unstoppable. No need to worry about anyone else just keep doing what you're doing.

R



Golden Man said:


> An Essex boy in north london must be odd for you:tongue10:


Says he, North Londener whose migrated to the hills of Devon. Easy Ed, get back on your tractor country boy LOL :llama: :hippie:  :whoo:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Tractorrr ere i was just picture that me dressed as a farmer,eating a pasty and on a tractor SO WRONG:beer1:

rALPHY IM LONDON BORN NORTH LONDON

ESSEX HOME OF CHAV FASHION:tongue10:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Had another cracking workout this morning.. I did chest and basically used the cable cross over for most of my pressing movements. If you have never tried chest press on cables give it a go as it really makes your muscles surrounding your chest work.

Yesterday i also did some carb manipulation to see how i would look in the morning. Basically i just had 40g of carbs from oats after my morning cardio... then veg and protein for the rest of the day with some brazil nuts and almonds with my last whey protein before bed. I drank about 8ltrs of water as well. Pi**ed loads throught the nite and this morning i was rock granite hard and full. I could step on stage today and look better than i did when i last won the NPA Finals in 2004.

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fivos

Get some bloody pics up mate.

Want to see the quality.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds like you got everything in order my friend. You now have the luxury of coasting in and tweaking here and there if necessary. Sorry to ask (cos you have prob put it up on the thread), but where is your first show being held??

Stay strong my friend

James


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom: Ill get some done this weekend.

James the shows are:

Oct 7th NPA Pro-Am : Sheffield

Oct 8th UKFBB Finals : Nottingham

Oct 14th WABBA Colchester

Oct 21st NPA Finals Coventry

Oct 22nd PDI NOC Amatuer Hackney

Nov 5th (not sure yet) UIBBN World Champs Italy

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Now that IS some agenda. I'll be at the 8th, 14th and 22nd so should have plenty of opportunity to see you in the ripped flesh. Keep it tight Fiv!!

Could even go up to sheffield on the saturday, its a little further than Notts but will be staying in Notts on the saturday and sunday night anyway

James


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Trained at Muscle Works in Bethenel Green this morning and had a great leg workout... We basically did the same leg workout as last time...

4 sets Hack Squats

4 sets Squats

4 sets Leg Press super stted with standing leg curl (hams)

4 sets seated ham curl supersetted with seated calve.

Everything is really coming and and the separation between my quads and hams is getting deeper by the week. With 2.5 weeks to go im really looking forward to showing the improvments in my phsyique. 

Ive also (like James L) started working with Paul Booth on the diet side and he has adjusted my diet quite considerably... the biggest change is introducing more carbs to my diet in the form of sweet potatoe, white potatoe and brown rice.

:hungry:

Ive also booked up the hotel for the sat and sun nite... ill be staying at the Premier Travel Inn.. same hotel as Paul.

Roll on the finals.

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be at the Citi Lodge where I stayed last year, 30 seconds from the venue and at 60 quid for the room it cant be bad. Need to let me know where that Hotel is Fiv so I can come and see you the night before and buy you both a glass of wine (white and dry of course!!)

James


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

James its the:

Premier Travel Inn, Nottingham City Center (Goldsmith St).

was going to book the one you are at but thought it would be a nightmare trying to get to the breakfast buffet the next morning! 

Also as Paul Booth is staying in the same hotel it will be good if i need some last minute help.

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Watch he doesn't ask if he can tan you up. Last time he did that he forgot to do the whole of my back and all because we were doing the same class....git!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ha ill watch out for that... im sure i can repay the favour :rolleye11 :rolleye11 :rolleye11

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just got back from another cracking back workout. I trained once again with Ralphy and will continue to train with him until the shows have finished. He is a great training partner. We did a few more exercises today and supersetted a lot of the movements. Everything is going well with 2 weeks to go before i step on stage. Ive just eaten and about to take my Staffordshire Bull Terrior (Monica) out for a long walk.

Fivos


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Great back workout today pal. It was nice to do some different movements this week, shock the body a bit.

The light at the end of the tunnel is in sight now... 14 days to go woo hoo :whoo: .

Keep it up buddy.

R


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

No trraining today...just cardio.. had a look at my physique this morning before cardio and there sh#t happening in my lower back and glutes that ive never seen before...and my triceps are just mucsle and skin......

Its on hell yea!

Fivos


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Where are the pics then??


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> Where are the pics then??


bumping that Fivos lets see some pics!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry lads no pics you will just have to wait for the show...but Ralphys seen the goods! Im not one to over do on what my phsyqiue is like. My back is in better condition than my avator and my hamstrings and calves are bigger and thicker. As for my arms well lets just say :scared:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok got this pic off my phone..taken on saturday...










Fivos


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Sorry lads no pics you will just have to wait for the show...but Ralphys seen the goods! Im not one to over do on what my phsyqiue is like. My back is in better condition than my avator and my hamstrings and calves are bigger and thicker. As for my arms well lets just say :scared:
> 
> Fivos


Your current back condition makes the back in your avator look smooth  . Hamstrings look like misplaced biceps on the back of your legs or something.... just damn right freaky. mg: .

Guys trust me, the conditioning is as tight as they come and in 2 weeks time we'll see some truly inspiring pictures.

imo above pic does not do you any justice whatsoever matey. :nono: :mmph:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ralphy said:


> Your current back condition makes the back in your avator look smooth  . Hamstrings look like misplaced biceps on the back of your legs or something.... just damn right freaky. mg: .
> 
> Guys trust me, the conditioning is as tight as they come and in 2 weeks time we'll see some truly inspiring pictures.
> 
> imo above pic does not do you any justice whatsoever matey. :nono: :mmph:


Coolio mate, will be good to see the pics of Fivos winning his comp again


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

The photo is slightly blurred hence not showing my true conditionb as Ralphy says, My hamstrings are just silly... they have always been lumpy but this year because of the extra condition they have one ballistic!

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fivos coming along nicely mate looking forward to meeting up with you at the finals mate.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good work Fiv, keep it coming.

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Had a good look at my hamstrings this morning and they are just muscle and skin... fibres everywhere...im going to get them even freakier! Am still drinking around 6-8ltrs of water a day and putting spices/salt on all my food... cant wait to see what happens next week when i drop the spices and salt and lump into the Vit C and more water!
















Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Could flatten mate. I kept sodium in for my shows. If you are looking on the money now why change it and risk losing the vascularity and the good pumps sodium gives you? Cut back yes but do not cut out!!!

Have a word with Paul about it.

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Will be speaking to Paul over the weekend to finalise the last week of eating and supplementation...cant wait to find out what he has planned for me...he guarantees i will be super dry and the best i have ever been...and i have 100% faith in him.

Paul has been a massive help... been texting each other and emailing..its really helped keep things going and staying in a very positive frame of mind.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Okay just finished another great back workout with my trianing partner Ralphy... I am so ready to go and everything has really improved this week. Glutes are very tight waist is smaller and my detail in my hamstrings and back is damn good.

Im weighing 84kg so not sure if i can make MW or not... But whatever class i go into MW or LHW i guarantee i will not get overlooked and lost in the line up. I may not be anywhere as big as the other guys but my shape, symmetry and condition will allow me to hold my own on stage.

There is more to come and im so looking forward to showing my improvements to everyone on stage!

Roll on next week!

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one mate keep focused i will be in the crowd cheering you on mate.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just had a phone call with my mentor Paul Booth and he has given my diet plan for this week.. I am so looking forward to seeing more changes in my phsyique. Carbing up will be fun! 

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Took this pic today of my hams..its not a great pic but thought id post it.










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

2nd day of carb depletion and everything is going very well. One more day of depeletion than Friday begin carbing up and look forwrard to see my phsyique transform....

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Last day of carb delpleting! 

Looking forward to tommorow early early morning when i begin carbing up. Everything is going to plan and my physique is how it should look.... flat and lifeless!

Am feeling very cold today so im head to toe in thermal clothing... also feel a bit like a zombie but th up side is this is the last day so am feeling very positive...

doing a full body workout later with Ralphy then thats it until Monday or Tuesday when it all starts again prepairing for the WABBA colchester on next Sunday....

One last thing! A big thank you to Mr Paul Booth who for the last 4 weeks has been my guru  . Although ive been competing since 1990 and won a couple of titile Paul has taught me some basics which i never would have thought of....So a big thank you to Paul.

Fivos

Fivos


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

The hammies are looking good mate, good luck to you in your comp Fivos! How long before you compete now?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Mate im doing the NPA-ProAM on Saturday then the UKFBB Finals on Sunday.

Fivos


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fivos said:


> Hi Mate im doing the NPA-ProAM on Saturday then the UKFBB Finals on Sunday.
> 
> Fivos


Good luck to you mate, get Ralphy to take some pics for the forum


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Cap said:


> Good luck to you mate, get Ralphy to take some pics for the forum


Not sure yet if i'll be at the aforementioned shows but i'm sure there will be some snaps which will no doubt end up on this thread at some point over the weekend mate. :spy: hoto:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ralphy said:


> Not sure yet if i'll be at the aforementioned shows but i'm sure there will be some snaps which will no doubt end up on this thread at some point over the weekend mate. :spy: hoto:


Good stuff bro :beer1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well just finished my last day of depleting and looking forward to my carb up when i wake up (whenever that is) tomorrow. Everything has gone really well and I'm so looking forward to the Pro-Am. Took off all the hair earlier which allowed my to really see what my physique is like. I have definitely made improvements to my quad and chest size (particularly my side chest shot) and the taper of my waist to shoulder ratio.

Hope to see you all at the ProAm/UKFBB Finals

Fivos


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good luck man.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks..hopefully will get some pics up asap.

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Good luck Fivos

I'll be there on Sunday, so many people to cheer for!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just got home from the NPA British Finals and im gutted to say i got third. After the prejudging many people in the audience had me 1st or 2nd but they way the judging went i thought id nabbed it for the 3rd time. Whilst the other two guys were in great shape i just thought i had to much of a overall physique for them to both beat me.

I also seemed to dry out a hell of a lot from the morning show and was also told if id have presented my evening package in the morning i would have won clearly. Just goes to show how you can miss your peak by literally hours.

Anyway im doing the PDI show tommorow and hoping i can get a higher placing.

Hope to see some of you tommorow.

Fivos


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

bad luck m8, take the good with the bad i guess, good luck 4 next showing.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

well its back on the diet as ive been entered to compete in the UIBBN World Champs (i.e natural) in Italy Bolzano on Nov 4th. Tommorow im doing a photo shoot for my sponser PhD nutriton in Hull. Everything is going well and im tighter than i was at the finals. I hope another 10 days will help get rid of that last bit of water that im holding on my glutes.

Fivos


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck at the worlds bro. I certainly *will not* be driving you to that show  .

Ralphy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Fivos, does massage rid the muscle or skin of water?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Had a wicked day at powerhouse in charing cross in London with PhD. Was with Jason promoting the PhD day. Its always good to link up with Jason and do my bit to promote the PhD brand which for me is one if not the best supp companies out at the moment.

I also managed to do my 40 mins of power walking in the store on one of the treadmills!

Below is a shot of my quad with 6 days to go to the UIBBN World Champs.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

So with 3days before we fly our to Italy everything is going really well. I had a good chat with Steve Avery at the PDI show (he has seen me at South East and UKFBB Finals)...i told him that everything was going well but the fat and water doesnt seem to be shifting from my glutes and lower back as normal. He asked what cardio i was doing and i told him cross trainer.. he told me for the next two weeks to switch to power walking on a treadmill at a steep incline for at least 2 40min sessions. Anyway i switch as advised at the difference was almost instantaneous ! Which i am happy to say... its a shame i didnt do this a month ago. My lower back and glutes are really coming in and the separations between my hams/gutes/quads is almost like it was in 2004. So with 3 more days i reckon i will be at my all time best...

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well im back to work and thought I give a run down of my weekend. Well I weighed in at 78kg which is the lightest I have ever been. When I left home I was around 80kg..i wanted to make this class as I thought I had a better chance of placing&#8230;although in hindsight this may have been a mistake as I thought I may have dieted dwon to much and not given myself enough time to carb up. I was happy with my condition and my legs were by far the best they have ever been. I def made the mistake of not eating enough after the weigh in as I was so low I could have ate anything and it wouldn't have affected my condition. This year has sort of been a learning year again and although I didn't come away with a win in any show I did I have finally nailed down my competition prep and know I know what and how my physique reacts. I also know actually how much carbs and what type and when to eat before a show. So all was not wasted as should I decide to compete again I have a recipe that wont fail. Monty mentioned that in the evening I was backed to my 2004 package which made it all worth while and Ian D also mentioned that it was the best hed seen me. I also want to thank Jason and Mark from PhD because without there sponsorships, support and friendship getting ready for all these show would def been harder! So what's next for me? Well most of you know I don't compete year after year and normally take a year off in between shows. So next year im looking at doing a local Strong Man comp. Its something ive also wanted to do. So I will be getting in contact with Gavin Laird and hopefully he will sort me out a program.

So for now it back to normality whatever that is! Oh yea yesterday io hit 15 stone! But this morning I already lost 10lb!

I want to thank all the forum members for all there support but just a special mention of thanks to Ralphy, Paul Booth, James, Tom and Paul Scarb.

ps Ralphy thanks for all your help and training with me in the last 6 weeks mate you helped more than you realize... i owe you that meal bro

Keep smashing up the weights.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

here is a pic ill post up more soon.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, you are really lean.

Your legs have some good size on them and so do your abs, they are blocky.

You have never done a cycle of gear ever?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments .... my legs were always weak but this year i made them a priority...as for gear thats a "no" just 19 years of training a 6 months dieting. I was only 78kg in that photo at 5ft10in.The light from below does highlight everything.

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fivos great thread mate and you have done yourself proud mate....now go and eat


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Dont worry Paul...im smashing up the food big time! Cant stop Wont stop! :hungry: :dance:

Fivos


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats a real Nice Pic Fiv with some great lighting in that shot.

I cant believe you weighed in at 78kg!!!

Oh, you dont have to pay me back with a meal bro. I'm sure you'll be repaying the favour in the future. You dont know it yet, but you'll be helping me prep for the stage soon COACH  .


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ralphy no probs pal... like ive always said whats the use of having all this knowledge if you dont share it... Mate lets link up soon and get a game plan together! :lift:

Fivos


----------

